# Tractor Trailer Pics



## SuperdutyShane

I know theres some people on here that have some big trucks, so I figured why not start a thread about them. Why not post pics of any tractors you like too I guess? Ill start it off with this sweet 2006 Pete 379 Triaxle. Not mine but man is it sweet.


----------



## mercer_me

This is one of the Pelletier's (they guys on American Loggers) trucks. It's a Mack hualing a triple trailer.


----------



## nickv13412

Here are my 2 favorite


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Heres some nasty ones...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Hey NickV this is for you...


----------



## nickv13412

06HD BOSS;854313 said:


> Hey NickV this is for you...


Ive seen that, the truck is so fricken sweet, I see the the SRS trucks bangin down 91 a lot and cant help but stare and give the thumbs up, their trucks sure are somethin else. Id love the chance to get behind the wheel of one of em


----------



## bowtie_guy

nice ones!!!

Here is one from the 07 truck rodeo i attended.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Wow those are some sweet trucks. Im not a big fan of SRS's trucks to tell you the truth. I like the look of chrome over painted everything. Its sleek but chrome is my favorite. Nice to see you guys like Petes too :laughing:

Hey Mercer, I never saw that on the show but thats pretty impress. I like their Western Stars, those are some heavy trucks.


----------



## bowtie_guy

couple more...





Yeah i got a soft spot for petes


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Wow look at that Pete! Talk about raw power


----------



## Black01Z

Holy crap that Pete has some torque. Hope it has a triple frame.wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here we go a classic


----------



## sledrider2005

this is my buddies truck


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I think we all liked in the original Smokey and The Bandit with the 73? Kenworth. That 79? Gmc was just no good. I liked the black 359 Cledus was driving in Smokey And The Bandit 3 at the beginning, but I cant believe they made him the bandit, Burt Reynolds is the original bandit :laughing:

Stay smooth on the surface and paddle like the devil underneath


----------



## SuperdutyShane

sledrider2005;854487 said:


> this is my buddies truck


Nice old K100. What year is that thing? 86?


----------



## sledrider2005

no its an 80 but he sold it last week


----------



## SuperdutyShane

sledrider2005;854497 said:


> no its an 80 but he sold it last week


Oh. I always liked Kenworths. Not a big fan of the coe's though.


----------



## sledrider2005

well that scooter is pretty rugged with a 5 ft frame scretch


----------



## sledrider2005

other view


----------



## SuperdutyShane

sledrider2005;854503 said:


> other view


Wow! Hes well over 300'' right?


----------



## sledrider2005

not sure what the wheelbase is


----------



## mercer_me

Western Star 6900 XD


----------



## mercer_me

Western Star 4900 FA


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mercer, those arent Pelletier's Trucks?


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;854517 said:


> Mercer, those arent Pelletier's Trucks?


Ya I know I got those pics off the Western Star site.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;854518 said:


> Ya I know I got those pics off the Western Star site.


Oh I see. I thought you might have taken them. Western Star is a pretty rugged truck lol.


----------



## mercer_me

2 of the Pelletier's Western Star pulp trucks


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;854526 said:


> 2 of the Pelletier's Western Star pulp trucks


They really load those things up haha


----------



## 20Silverado05

My friends Pete for there scaffold company and racing team.








The "Optimus Prime" we have at my schools diesel lab.


----------



## sledrider2005

now thats nasty large


----------



## SuperdutyShane

20Silverado05;854540 said:


> My friends Pete for there scaffold company and racing team.


Do you go to school for diesel mechanics??

I really want to go to a college for that when I get to college. So, what is the name of the college? Thanks :salute:


----------



## 02powerstroke

Our truck









with trailer


----------



## mercer_me

2 of the Pelletier's Western Star pulp trucks


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Sweet truck Bryan! Is that a horse trailer?


----------



## campkd6

Pic of my truck at work.


----------



## campkd6

Another shot moving a screen plant into place at the pit.


----------



## campkd6

Got to close to CA6 pile and it slid down as I was jack knifeing the screen into place


----------



## 2005_Sierra

campkd6;854677 said:


> Got to close to CA6 pile and it slid down as I was jack knifeing the screen into place


i bet that was fun to clean off that truck


----------



## JoeCool

A couple shots of a buddy's winch tractor, and a couple of the gravel trucks I had. There were also a couple of Kenworths and a couple more Fords but the pictures are not digital and I will need to scan them.


----------



## campkd6

2005_Sierra;854678 said:


> i bet that was fun to clean off that truck


Wasn't too bad cleaned some with the skidder and some shoveling from around the front wheel and lots of horsepower.:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey nice Pete Campkd6

JoeCool, that Kenworth is one big truck huh.


----------



## JoeCool

SuperdutyShane;854696 said:


> Hey nice Pete Campkd6
> 
> JoeCool, that Kenworth is one big truck huh.


But this is bigger, lol. Fast has a bed truck rigged in Winnipeg a couple years ago and I did the decalling on it. It was a tandem steer but not quite this size. C500 Kenworths are pretty popular in the Canadian Oil Patch.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

JoeCool;854710 said:


> But this is bigger, lol. Fast has a bed truck rigged in Winnipeg a couple years ago and I did the decalling on it. It was a tandem steer but not quite this size. C500 Kenworths are pretty popular in the Canadian Oil Patch.


Haha that thing is big. They use those to move the derelicts in the Oil sands right?


----------



## JoeCool

Tandem Steer.


----------



## JoeCool

SuperdutyShane;854714 said:


> Haha that thing is big. They use those to move the derelicts in the Oil sands right?


Nope, they use them to move drill rigs... derricks. Here is what they use to move derelicts...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

JoeCool;854721 said:


> Tandem Steer.


Sweet :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

JoeCool;854726 said:


> Nope, they use them to move drill rigs... derricks. Here is what they use to move derelicts...


Haha. I posted that and said wait a second thats not what a derelict is.... Thanks for correcting me.. :laughing:


----------



## William B.




----------



## Ketch

I like the rainbows... the fairy police hahaha


----------



## Ketch

William B.;854787 said:


>


What the hell  were they hauling here? A solid lead block? Holy crap!


----------



## fisher guy

William B.;854787 said:


>


wow that pic should be on the Peterbilt website GO PETE


----------



## Oshkosh

*My cousins KW*

My cousin and his wife run the wheels off of this KW,550cat,18spd,custom bunk shower etc...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

fisher guy;854799 said:


> wow that pic should be on the Peterbilt website GO PETE


I agree. Thats one badass picture haha


----------



## William B.

I have no idea what they are hauling. I found the pics posted before on another forum and thought they were pretty bad ass. A company called Diamond Heavy Hauling owns that setup along with many others like it.

http://www.diamondheavyhaul.com/


----------



## Lil' Danny

William B.;854975 said:


> I have no idea what they are hauling. I found the pics posted before on another forum and thought they were pretty bad ass. A company called Diamond Heavy Hauling owns that setup along with many others like it.
> 
> http://www.diamondheavyhaul.com/


The scary part is that Diamond has one even larger than what was posted ! It is very similar, a 20 something axle " parameter " trailer, with two 550 cat pushers mounted on the rear. The rig is capable of hauling near 400 tons if I'm not mistaken. Most if not all of Diamond's stuff is/was built in-house and designed by them, for them !


----------



## Lil' Danny

Finally a topic where I belong !

Since you boys seem to be fond of the Pete's, here's our 2005 379. It's got a 625 Cat C-16 in it with an 18spd trans, 52K two-speed rears all on Pete air-ride suspension.


----------



## Lil' Danny

Hope my pics ain't too big for you guys, will resize if it's a problem...

Here's some of our Kenworth T800, and C500, and our other Pete 379


----------



## 84deisel

here is one of my daily driver


----------



## 02powerstroke

My friends trucks


----------



## Mackman

bowtie_guy;854371 said:


> nice ones!!!
> 
> Here is one from the 07 truck rodeo i attended.


Heres the video for that


----------



## Kybol

here is a pic of ours:


----------



## Novadiecast

Here is my Dad's 07 Western Star. He drives it everyday.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lil' Danny;854989 said:


> Finally a topic where I belong !
> 
> Since you boys seem to be fond of the Pete's, here's our 2005 379. It's got a 625 Cat C-16 in it with an 18spd trans, 52K two-speed rears all on Pete air-ride suspension.


Where's Brutus???

The NJ heavy haulers are the best in the country. Nothing like those rigs anywhere!


----------



## Chase88

I looked though all of the pages,and you guys have got some nice trucks I know mines not a pete or kw but it's a 6x6 and hauls 79,000 pounds and is fun to drive. This is a picture of when I frist got it this summer. I have worked for the company for 9 years and this my frist new truck.


----------



## brbcbrent

I used to work for this guy's brother in law. He does a lot of the moving in Southern Ontario that no one else will touch.

Enjoy!


----------



## F350plowing

38 axle can haul 225 tons


----------



## Dirtboy953B

98' Pete 379 C-12,8LL and a 07 Pete 357 C-15,18spd dump


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Love those triaxle Petes. My dads friend has a Mack heavy specced and has been doing a lot of heavy loads lately and is trying to convince my dad to buy a triaxle and get into it since tankers are pretty slow lately and hes been looking at some triaxles !

Good pics guys keep it up


----------



## Mackman

My truck at Venezia when i hauled DRY BULK.


My truck now


The truck i drove at Aqua Wastewater.


The 1st real truck i drove when i was only 18.


----------



## Mackman

My dad when we went to pick up his 1st brand new truck. I never seen him so happy in my life.


2006 Pete 357. My oldmans truck now.


2001 Pete 357. My oldmans last truck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

20Silverado05;854540 said:


> My friends Pete for there scaffold company and racing team.


I know this Truck. 2 of my buddy's work on that car

Here is our Hauler, On the hook on the way home from Bristol TN


----------



## Silverstreak




----------



## 04WhiteSport

what ever happened to Chrome Shop Maffia? I thought that show was pretty cool the first few seasons. Then they got rid of the Cool guys and got a bunch of "Actors". WTF?


----------



## LoneCowboy

Our beasts

2003 Freightliner Columbia 48" midroof. 224 wb, 2 line wet kit, extra fuel tank (300 total), MBE4000-460 10 spd, hauls a 2000 TrailKing TK70HT hydraulic tail trailer.

1999 Mack RD688 dump truck. 20' box on it, 275 wb. 350-E7 Mack, 8LL, used to be a quint (5 axles) but Colorado doesn't support that, so off they went. camelback suspension, rides terrible, but I can get 30 yards on it (still a weight problem, 15T just like everyone else, but not with manure, manure is light)


----------



## dfdsuperduty

sledrider2005;854503 said:


> other view


Is that an old fashioned lot lizzard


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Good looking trucks guy!

Hey KartAnimal, any other pics? When its not being towed lol. What is it? Freightliner right?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

04WhiteSport;855751 said:


> what ever happened to Chrome Shop Maffia? I thought that show was pretty cool the first few seasons. Then they got rid of the Cool guys and got a bunch of "Actors". WTF?


I know! I love Trick My Truck then these morons came on.... They were tricking vans and pickups last I saw, that was what told me its time to find a new show.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;854249 said:


> This is one of the Pelletier's (they guys on American Loggers) trucks. It's a Mack hualing a triple trailer.


This is hanging in the dinner at Dysarts. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## RepoMan207

I lost my memory card with all my old pictures unfortunately. Here is one of the first trucks I drove for RC Moore, I was down in Texas delivering new auditorium seating from Hussy Seating here in Maine. Nothing beats my old W9 though, that was one of the most comfortable trucks I ever drove.


----------



## RepoMan207

Chase88;855391 said:


> I looked though all of the pages,and you guys have got some nice trucks I know mines not a pete or kw but it's a 6x6 and hauls 79,000 pounds and is fun to drive. This is a picture of when I frist got it this summer. I have worked for the company for 9 years and this my frist new truck.


Nice looking rig. I drove one of these for a local batch plant just after I got my Class A (P&K)...I watched a buddy of mine roll one over on a slur pile one day.  :laughing: He was ok, but what a sight!

They are fun to drive alright, I put mine in places that were questionable at best for a pickup truck.


----------



## JoeCool

A few more of my trucks from the archives, lol. 85 KW, 90 KW, 87 Ford in summer trim, then in winter trim and then the same 90 KW in red paint and a new job with the only grain wagon I owned.


----------



## JoeCool

Then a couple of a tandem I saved from the scrap yard and restored over a winter, then what it looked like after I worked 20 days and returned it to the wrecking yard... My cousin's truck with my grain wagon when I sold it to him and my R600 before I restored it while the previous owner was working it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;856179 said:


> I lost my memory card with all my old pictures unfortunately. Here is one of the first trucks I drove for RC Moore, I was down in Texas delivering new auditorium seating from Hussy Seating here in Maine. Nothing beats my old W9 though, that was one of the most comfortable trucks I ever drove.
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle has six W900's and those are some sweet trucks. Nice inside and out.
> Ill get some pictures up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Heres a few of my uncles company.


----------



## SuperdutyShane




----------



## SuperdutyShane




----------



## SuperdutyShane




----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;856415 said:


> Heres a few of my uncles company.


Your uncle owns BDS?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;856436 said:


> Your uncle owns BDS?


Yes. Its a partnership with a friend of his.

And his fathers company was Arthur Schofield Inc. Black Peterbilts...

Do you see the BDS trucks alot?


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;856461 said:


> Yes. Its a partnership with a friend of his.
> 
> And his fathers company was Arthur Schofield Inc. Black Peterbilts...
> 
> Do you see the BDS trucks alot?


Waste Managment owns a land fill one town over from me, I se BDS trucks all them time.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;856466 said:


> Waste Managment owns a land fill one town over from me, I se BDS trucks all them time.


Over in Norridgewock? My uncles company rents a section of it with a little building. The main office is in Corrina though. They do a lot of the roads around your area. I think its type B chips that go into the road beds.


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;856487 said:


> Over in Norridgewock? My uncles company rents a section of it with a little building. The main office is in Corrina though. They do a lot of the roads around your area. I think its type B chips that go into the road beds.


Yup it's the one in Norridgewock. It's a pretty big land fill fo around hear. I t brings alot of money to the comunity.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;856498 said:


> Yup it's the one in Norridgewock. It's a pretty big land fill fo around hear. I t brings alot of money to the comunity.


I didnt know that. I knew it was pretty big cause he gave us a tour in the new loader when we went up there, a couple years ago. Ill tell you the next time we go up. Does 2Cor live anywhere near you?


----------



## Dirtboy953B

New 09' Western Star,with a last of a dieing breed Cat C-15,8LL,46,000lbs Chalmers susp,20,000lbs steer axle,20,000lbs tag axle,Just put in to service last week with 2000 mile's on it.


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;856507 said:


> I didnt know that. I knew it was pretty big cause he gave us a tour in the new loader when we went up there, a couple years ago. Ill tell you the next time we go up. Does 2Cor live anywhere near you?


I think 2Cor is further North than me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;856519 said:


> I think 2Cor is further North than me.


Oh I see. Theres a further north than that :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dirtboy you got lucky to get that C-15 before the emissions!


----------



## Dirtboy953B

SuperdutyShane;856529 said:


> Dirtboy you got lucky to get that C-15 before the emissions!


Not that lucky....lol,it is a emissions motor,but in 2010 cat will not be making truck engines anymore


----------



## Danscapes

How has this thread gone this far with out a mention of this truck?


----------



## sledrider2005

my buddies truck that made large car mag from carlisle a couple years back since sold it


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nice looking KW!


----------



## sledrider2005

very bright lights and lots of them


----------



## sledrider2005

cabover i put on before pullin a reefer wagon


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nice. So many cabovers are stretched frames.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

JoeCool;856243 said:


> A few more of my trucks from the archives, lol. 85 KW, 90 KW, 87 Ford in summer trim, then in winter trim and then the same 90 KW in red paint and a new job with the only grain wagon I owned.


Gotta love the Ford LTL's...they are still one of my favorate truck's


----------



## MaineF250

Chase88;855391 said:


> I looked though all of the pages,and you guys have got some nice trucks I know mines not a pete or kw but it's a 6x6 and hauls 79,000 pounds and is fun to drive. This is a picture of when I frist got it this summer. I have worked for the company for 9 years and this my frist new truck.


That looks like an Advance right? I drove an oshkosh just like that but with one more pusher axle when I was living in Western Montana. It wasn't quite that nice, it had 400k miles with a worn-out LAZY L10 cummins and sloppy 9LL. Wasn't much on comfort but it would go anywhere you were crazy enough to put it. It had a high-lift hydraulic tag axle so it wouldn't get hung up, it was an animal.

I am getting used to a cushy trucks now though


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher

Uncle I work for show truck!


----------



## sledrider2005

from transport for christ in lebaon pa


----------



## SuperdutyShane

6.5LTDFisher;856729 said:


> View attachment 61912
> Uncle I work for show truck!


Is that a 359? Looks like it could be a 359 or perhaps an early 379?
Good lookin Pete though.


----------



## Mackman

SuperdutyShane;856737 said:


> Is that a 359? Looks like it could be a 359 or perhaps an early 379?
> Good lookin Pete though.


Almost 99% sure it is a 359.


----------



## jmac5058

Thatv first picture looks like golden rd I go Musky fishing at Baker lake on Intnenatinal pap[er rd moose are everywhere.


----------



## Chase88

MaineF250;856672 said:


> That looks like an Advance right? I drove an oshkosh just like that but with one more pusher axle when I was living in Western Montana. It wasn't quite that nice, it had 400k miles with a worn-out LAZY L10 cummins and sloppy 9LL. Wasn't much on comfort but it would go anywhere you were crazy enough to put it. It had a high-lift hydraulic tag axle so it wouldn't get hung up, it was an animal.
> 
> I am getting used to a cushy trucks now though


Yes it is an advance.They make them about 1/2 hour south of us in Fort Wayne,IN. It rides pretty nice it's air ride and has cat6 or 7 in it.We use to have 6 oshkosh but got rid of them. I think I have 50,000 miles on mine right now. Yes they can go any where but we get hung up on our tags alot because they don't have the high hydraulic lift tags.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher

its an 1986 fully restored


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher

mackman, your from PA and hauled dry bulk, was it cement? If so, you ever see Palumbo trucking down around there getting loaded?


----------



## Sealer

M543A2 I drove back in '88 over in S. Korea: I'm the tough guy on the driver's side, lol.

MY '92 Pete 379 ext. hood I bought in '98. Sold it in '06. Started a sealcoating company with the cash and couldn't be happier. I have some nicer pics all shined up with all the lug nut covers lol, but not on computer.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nice Pink Pete


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;860115 said:


> Nice Pink Pete


Only a real man can handle driving a pink truck....I know, I had to drive a pink International with a big Winnie the pooh cartoon on the back for my 1st year on the road. Hence why I drove at night!


----------



## fisher guy

RepoMan207;860116 said:


> Only a real man can handle driving a pink truck....I know, I had to drive a pink International with a big Winnie the pooh cartoon on the back for my 1st year on the road. Hence why I drove at night!


 ouch sorry to hear that man i take it when u go in to the truck stop u ran inside and acted like u drove a different truck


----------



## mike6256

Not mine, its a friends.


----------



## ponderosa

superdutyshane is your uncle frank ,if he is i do buisness with him he is a true gentelman he and virgil are great to work with. for a year or so i had your grandfarthers restored 720 jd tractor it is a small world


----------



## [email protected]

Cant forget the Chrome Shop Mafias work
















http://refrigerated-service.tripod.com/showtrucks/thumbnails/600x450/JulyCover1.jpg


----------



## icudoucme

I thought this was a sick set up.... I don't want to be the one to have to drive it tho...

http://www.traceyroad.com/thisweeksdirt/2009/08/18/tracey-helps-build-unique-combo/#more-274


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is my Honey Dipper!


----------



## albhb3

well thats a ****** job lol


----------



## JoeCool

SullivanSeptic;861288 said:


> Here is my Honey Dipper!


Honey DRIPPER, lol. nice unit.


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;861288 said:


> Here is my Honey Dipper!


I drove honey dippiers for 3 years. Towards the end i move into tractor trailers doing bulk work. Hauling out of treatment plants and what not. You can have them residentials Dragging out 200 feet of 3in hose. Digging 2foot in the ground. Lifting them heavy ass lids. Then fighting a mat thats 2foot thick. Dont miss it a bit.

BTW is that a NVE pump on your truck. Cant really see in the pic that good. If it is i had a NVE air cooled and on long deep pulls (like Cesspools) Damn thing would over heat. One time it over heat so bad we had to replace the veins in the pump. After that bossman went back to the watercooled masports. Never had any touble with masport. They make one hell of a pump.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mackman;861428 said:


> I drove honey dippiers for 3 years. Towards the end i move into tractor trailers doing bulk work. Hauling out of treatment plants and what not. You can have them residentials Dragging out 200 feet of 3in hose. Digging 2foot in the ground. Lifting them heavy ass lids. Then fighting a mat thats 2foot thick. Dont miss it a bit.
> 
> BTW is that a NVE pump on your truck. Cant really see in the pic that good. If it is i had a NVE air cooled and on long deep pulls (like Cesspools) Damn thing would over heat. One time it over heat so bad we had to replace the veins in the pump. After that bossman went back to the watercooled masports. Never had any touble with masport. They make one hell of a pump.


Yeah its an NVE challenger. Actually just replaced the pump. Thats a pic from last year. I replace the veins every year. Never over heats as long as you keep oil in it. I do residential, commercial, and industrial. I don't mind the small stuff. We run pretty hard 6 days a week. Make pretty good money. But I have a large customer base that we service. Plus we install new every day and that keeps new clients comming in.


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;861443 said:


> Yeah its an NVE challenger. Actually just replaced the pump. Thats a pic from last year. I replace the veins every year. Never over heats as long as you keep oil in it. I do residential, commercial, and industrial. I don't mind the small stuff. We run pretty hard 6 days a week. Make pretty good money. But I have a large customer base that we service. Plus we install new every day and that keeps new clients comming in.


You like the steel tank. We only had about 5 stright trucks and 3 trailers. We started buying all the new trucks with alum tanks. More gallons a load. Went from 3500 steel on the 10 wheelers to 4200 alum. on the 10wheelers. Overall i think the alum tanks a better deal. Some times them xtra gallons is nice. We also did alot of grease work. Sometimes i think about going back to it. But i like my dump truck job. Not dealing with the people and not really any labor in it. But then again i aint making the money i used to when i pumped ****. So i guess its a trade off in a way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That tank is actually all aluminum. I just had it painted because it looks nicer. Bare aluminum does not keep its shine around here. Aluminum is nice but Illinois has some messed up truck weight laws. its a 3300 gal tank and I am overloaded if I fill it up all the way. I can get right at 3000 gals legally. Works for me though.


----------



## Mackman

That thing looks like steel. Cuz there istn any ribs on the outside like all the alum tanks around here have. Its nice and smooth. I like the look. Are the ribs in the inside of the tank??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah ribs are on the inside. Had it made that way for a clean look. Also has a full opening rear door. Nice for when the tank needs cleaning or repair.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

albhb3;861293 said:


> well thats a ****** job lol


"You dump it, We pump it"

"Your s**t is my bread and butter"


----------



## SuperdutyShane

SullivanSeptic;861480 said:


> "You dump it, We pump it"


Is that a quote from Convoy? :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just some cheesy quotes. I'd never put it on any trucks of mine. I dont think it looks proffesional. Just thought I'd throw out some funny tag lines.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Lil' Danny;854997 said:


> Hope my pics ain't too big for you guys, will resize if it's a problem...
> 
> Here's some of our Kenworth T800, and C500, and our other Pete 379


Small world, that last crawler crane is one of my buddy Jimmy Lommas old cranes...


----------



## cretebaby

SullivanSeptic;861288 said:


> Here is my Honey Dipper!


Who built your truck?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The wonderful Jay's Inc out of Iowa.:angry: Thank god they are out of business now. They suck at building aluminum tanks. I use advanced tank in Peosto, Iowa for repairs. They will probably build my next one.


----------



## cretebaby

SullivanSeptic;862407 said:


> The wonderful Jay's Inc out of Iowa.:angry: Thank god they are out of business now. They suck at building aluminum tanks. I use advanced tank in Peosto, Iowa for repairs. They will probably build my next one.


LOL I thought it looked like a Jay's unit.


----------



## JoeCool

Last job of the day. 84" bunk... and to think I was tickled with a 42" sit down so I could get dressed without being horizontal...


----------



## fisher guy

JoeCool;865212 said:


> Last job of the day. 84" bunk... and to think I was tickled with a 42" sit down so I could get dressed without being horizontal...


I love my peterbilt but I want that KW I love this thread


----------



## JoeCool

Well how about this one then? Stripped all the cab lights off, drop visor was off that day to get it laminated with the same green as the paint. I asked the plan with the cab lights he said he was planning to sleep when it is dark, lol.


----------



## sledrider2005

from transport for christ show


----------



## JoeCool

Or this one I did last Feb.


----------



## cretebaby

Everybody should buy there Pete's in a three pack. payup


----------



## SuperdutyShane

cretebaby;865429 said:


> Everybody should buy there Pete's in a three pack. payup


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

SuperdutyShane;865556 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


What's so damn funny?


----------



## dlnimsy

*01 Pete 379*

The truck i drive once in a while for a friend. 600 Cat 18 spd a real pleasure to chauffer this ride.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

cretebaby;865584 said:


> What's so damn funny?


No, not again!


----------



## TommyMac

dlnimsy;868141 said:


> The truck i drive once in a while for a friend. 600 Cat 18 spd a real pleasure to chauffer this ride.


Hello I'm New Here....Nice Pete, how do you like running the long nose conventionals as a Trailer Dump.....I bet that 600 Cat is nice with the 18 speed.....Is that the 3406 Cat or the C-15....Who does that truck haul for....I usually haul for AGGRAVATE when I ran trailers

Cool Site & Good Info

Tom ussmileyflag


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;868192 said:


> Hello I'm New Here....Nice Pete, how do you like running the long nose conventionals as a Trailer Dump.....I bet that 600 Cat is nice with the 18 speed.....Is that the 3406 Cat or the C-15....Who does that truck haul for....I usually haul for AGGRAVATE when I ran trailers
> 
> Cool Site & Good Info
> 
> Tom ussmileyflag


Welcome to PlowSite Tom!:waving:


----------



## Mackman

TommyMac;868192 said:


> Hello I'm New Here....Nice Pete, how do you like running the long nose conventionals as a Trailer Dump.....I bet that 600 Cat is nice with the 18 speed.....Is that the 3406 Cat or the C-15....Who does that truck haul for....I usually haul for AGGRAVATE when I ran trailers
> 
> Cool Site & Good Info
> 
> Tom ussmileyflag


Might be a C-16 too. For the 1st couple years the 600 was out it was a C-16.


----------



## sven_502

Here's a pic from when did a co-op in high school at the KW dealer, brand new t800 with a cab, It was a Cummins ISX with an 18 speed. Too bad I didnt take more pictures when I was there, there was a guy with a really sick black W9 long nose that used to get his service done there.


----------



## TommyMac

Thanks For The Welcoming Guys

I was thinking that too it might be the C-16, but couldn't think what was the last year of the 3406 "Big Block"....I've heard of some guys who run that motor in the tractor pulls that get up to 2,000 + HP

Tom


----------



## sven_502

Oops, I lied, its a 13 speed, and sorry for jumbosizing the thread.


----------



## dlnimsy

TommyMac;868192 said:


> Hello I'm New Here....Nice Pete, how do you like running the long nose conventionals as a Trailer Dump.....I bet that 600 Cat is nice with the 18 speed.....Is that the 3406 Cat or the C-15....Who does that truck haul for....I usually haul for AGGRAVATE when I ran trailers
> 
> Cool Site & Good Info
> 
> Tom ussmileyflag


Welcome to the site. Its a C-16 and the power is amazing. Haven't found a hill to slow her down yet. This truck usually hauls septic sand from NH back to the owners yard although some times he'll haul salt out of Portsmouth NH. I've done some hauling for Aggregate thru the years. I did lowbed moves for them back when they were Trimount. Seems like along time ago now.Heres a pic of one of the trucks 1988 Superliner.


----------



## Mackman

sven_502;868248 said:


> Oops, I lied, its a 13 speed, and sorry for jumbosizing the thread.


I was getting ready to call you out on that. LOL by the way it is a nice looking truck.


----------



## sven_502

Mackman;868313 said:


> I was getting ready to call you out on that. LOL by the way it is a nice looking truck.


LOL halfway through typing the second response correcting myself my email messaged me saying somebody responded, I was like ahhh now I look smart dont I :laughing:


----------



## yater

How do these guys (first page) work without any lights on their rigs?


----------



## TommyMac

dlnimsy;868303 said:


> Welcome to the site. Its a C-16 and the power is amazing. Haven't found a hill to slow her down yet. This truck usually hauls septic sand from NH back to the owners yard although some times he'll haul salt out of Portsmouth NH. I've done some hauling for Aggregate thru the years. I did lowbed moves for them back when they were Trimount. Seems like along time ago now.Heres a pic of one of the trucks 1988 Superliner.


 I've only run old Mack's myself so I don't know what the word "POWER"means :laughing: The biggest power I've run is the 350hp with the 8LL Eaton Fuller Tranny in a Trailer Dump, good tranny it just can't make up for 350 hp to haul 103,000lbs+....Boy That Makes For A Long Day

Tom


----------



## Dirtboy953B

yater;868367 said:


> How do these guys (first page) work without any lights on their rigs?


The lights are in the bumpers and they are blacked out


----------



## William B.

I really need to get my CDL. Anyone want to teach me?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

In the first picture of the T800, I love those flotation axle wheels on the black truck to the left. I have to get some pics of trucks with flotation axles, they are sweet looking wheels.


----------



## Mackman

TommyMac;868377 said:


> I've only run old Mack's myself so I don't know what the word "POWER"means :laughing: The biggest power I've run is the 350hp with the 8LL Eaton Fuller Tranny in a Trailer Dump, good tranny it just can't make up for 350 hp to haul 103,000lbs+....Boy That Makes For A Long Day
> 
> Tom


Come on now. Dont be talkin smack on the macks LOL


----------



## LoneCowboy

TommyMac;868377 said:


> I've only run old Mack's myself so I don't know what the word "POWER"means :laughing: The biggest power I've run is the 350hp with the 8LL Eaton Fuller Tranny in a Trailer Dump, good tranny it just can't make up for 350 hp to haul 103,000lbs+....Boy That Makes For A Long Day
> 
> Tom


bleech
My dump has a E-7 350 with an 8LL and 4.88 rears.
It's DONE by 61mph
And it's a dog, even at 64,000, I can't imagine what a pig it would be at 103k.


----------



## TommyMac

LoneCowboy;869489 said:


> bleech
> My dump has a E-7 350 with an 8LL and 4.88 rears.
> It's DONE by 61mph
> And it's a dog, even at 64,000, I can't imagine what a pig it would be at 103k.


You know I had a 4.56 gear & could run 65 mph empty....loaded 55mph....pulling any sort of hill would drop off in 5 mph increments per 1% in grade....no kidding....I must say though the old Mack's you can't kill em if you take care of em.....When I plowed for a local town I used an old Mack tractor with 10' blade & a cement block on the 5th wheel for ballast & it would push snow awesome every towney was surprised as I was that it would push that good!!!

Tom


----------



## TommyMac

William B.;868457 said:


> I really need to get my CDL. Anyone want to teach me?


 I don't know how it is in your area, but in the Boston area there's no trucking jobs right now...Now however if you wan't to run over-the-road there's always job's because of the high turn-over rate's.....When I got out of High-School I got my Class A, but it took me a few months to find a job...."Who's Going To Give Some 18yr old Kid a $100,000 Rig" I can't blame them....So I got a local job driving a trash truck then moved up from there....

Tom


----------



## MaineF250

An old mack has a certain charm to it though, there is nothing like the sound of them. Besides that and the fact that they were always as reliable as all get-out. In the coldest conditions, a mack with good batteries was the only truck that would start up in the woods. 
But the most gutless truck I have ever driven was an old R model, 3/4 cab mixer. It had a 237 mack diesel with a 5 speed straight transmission on a 10 yard triaxle mixer. That was a great way to be baptized into the trucking world. She wasn't fast, but you would get there


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;869559 said:


> An old mack has a certain charm to it though, there is nothing like the sound of them. Besides that and the fact that they were always as reliable as all get-out. In the coldest conditions, a mack with good batteries was the only truck that would start up in the woods.
> But the most gutless truck I have ever driven was an old R model, 3/4 cab mixer. It had a 237 mack diesel with a 5 speed straight transmission on a 10 yard triaxle mixer. That was a great way to be baptized into the trucking world. She wasn't fast, but you would get there


My first plowing experience was when I just got out of "Trucking School" my dad had been plowing for something like 48 hrs straight so he called me & said GET YOUR ASS OUTSIDE & BRING A COAT YOUR PLOWING.....It was a 1970 Mack DM 800 on 58,000 camelback rears 10 wheeler it had the 237 & that 5speed with the other stick for highway use when your finally up to speed....no heat, those damn air opperated windshield wipers....That was the most fun I've had plowing.....I got so much respect from the veterans it was the best experience someone new to trucking to get....the veterans 1st called me either "kid" or "Rookie" @ the beginning.....after that storm they called me Tommy


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Picking on Macks? Unheard of :laughing:

Not the biggest fan, but my uncle had an 86? Superliner with a v8 and that and the Pete 379s used to haul 110k of mulch out of northern Maine, and that Mack was powerful! The Mack had the 450 v8 with a 12 speed, heavy rears, 44k or 46k, whichever was an option for Mack. I forget what the Petes had, but the spec sheets are somewhere around. The 4 Petes were all special ordered.

*edit* Now that I look, it must have had 44k rears in the Superliner.


----------



## got-h2o

................................


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Wow thats a lot of chrome! You know, I never understood why they put Texas bumpers, the real big ones, on some of these trucks that are actual working trucks. I mean some of them barely have an inch between the ground and the bumper!


----------



## got-h2o

SuperdutyShane;869663 said:


> Wow thats a lot of chrome! You know, I never understood why they put Texas bumpers, the real big ones, on some of these trucks that are actual working trucks. I mean some of them barely have an inch between the ground and the bumper!


Air suspension my friend


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869667 said:


> Air suspension my friend


Hmm, I didnt even think about suspension. Thanks


----------



## got-h2o

SuperdutyShane;869677 said:


> Hmm, I didnt even think about suspension. Thanks


Don't get me wrong, these trucks aren't meant for off road use, but yes they control ride height from in the cab. The pics are usually taken parked with the air out


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869685 said:


> Don't get me wrong, these trucks aren't meant for off road use, but yes they control ride height from in the cab. The pics are usually taken parked with the air out


Yah, you can tell just by some of the options they have that they would never be used to really work haha. They do look cool with all the air let out sitting low though


----------



## got-h2o

I was actually considering buying the green one. That's an actual pic from the eBay listing. He was a big chopper guy considering my bike as partial trade, but then decided he had too many already


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869691 said:


> I was actually considering buying the green one. That's an actual pic from the eBay listing. He was a big chopper guy considering my bike as partial trade, but then decided he had too many already


Dang. They'll always be another! Plenty of nice Petes out there haha.

Hows the Ford? I see it hasnt sold


----------



## got-h2o

SuperdutyShane;869693 said:


> Dang. They'll always be another! Plenty of nice Petes out there haha.
> 
> Hows the Ford? I see it hasnt sold


It actually did sell................I should prolly update the sig huh!?!?!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869696 said:


> It actually did sell................I should prolly update the sig huh!?!?!


I guess you should. Unless, you want the Ford in your sig? I know I would 
Glad to hear it sold though!


----------



## got-h2o

SuperdutyShane;869699 said:


> I guess you should. Unless, you want the Ford in your sig? I know I would
> Glad to hear it sold though!


Lol, well then when I argue anti Ford it looks like I have one and gain credibility!!!! J/K......I changed it


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869709 said:


> Lol, well then when I argue anti Ford it looks like I have one and gain credibility!!!! J/K......I changed it


Haha. You cant win and gain credibility in the ever so common Ford vs Dodge vs Gm fight. No one truly wins


----------



## got-h2o

SuperdutyShane;869716 said:


> Haha. You cant win and gain credibility in the ever so common Ford vs Dodge vs Gm fight. No one truly wins


Hahahaha good point. Well I guess here its a Kenworth/Pete/WS/Mack/Freightliner debate!?!?!?!?! My vote is for the Peterbilts!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

got-h2o;869730 said:


> Hahahaha good point. Well I guess here its a Kenworth/Pete/WS/Mack/Freightliner debate!?!?!?!?! My vote is for the Peterbilts!!!


You got my vote! I think it would be a little bias... Lol


----------



## Mackman

got-h2o;869730 said:


> Hahahaha good point. Well I guess here its a Kenworth/Pete/WS/Mack/Freightliner debate!?!?!?!?! My vote is for the Peterbilts!!!


Well it should be Mack vs. all the wanna bee trucks. lol:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mackman;870054 said:


> Well it should be Mack vs. all the wanna bee trucks. lol:laughing:


Wanna bee trucks... Fighting words right there


----------



## JoeCool

They've always been a benchmark...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Joe, that first picture seems like one of those "how the hell did they do that !?" pics


----------



## JoeCool

Mack CL350 log truck... wow....


----------



## JoeCool

SuperdutyShane;870152 said:


> Joe, that first picture seems like one of those "how the hell did they do that !?" pics


Very carefully???


----------



## albhb3

JoeCool;870149 said:


> They've always been a benchmark...


 I feel bad for the driver of that first pic frames so tweaked he cant shut the door


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Mackman;870054 said:


> Well it should be Mack vs. all the wanna bee trucks. lol:laughing:


Mack might a tuff truck but when you need parts you are going to pay out the @@s and you can only get them at a mack dealer. We run about 20 dump trucks about half peterbilt and half western star,western star's are a damn tuff truck.....we used to run allFord L-9000's they were the toughest and best trucks,you beat them down all day long and they would just keep coming back for more...lol


----------



## Mackman

We have tons of mack dealers around me. Cuz of it being PA were mack is built.

But mack aint the same ever since volvo bought them out. Volvo is really messing up a good truck


----------



## JoeCool

Dirtboy953B;870351 said:


> Mack might a tuff truck but when you need parts you are going to pay out the @@s and you can only get them at a mack dealer. We run about 20 dump trucks about half peterbilt and half western star,western star's are a damn tuff truck.....we used to run allFord L-9000's they were the toughest and best trucks,you beat them down all day long and they would just keep coming back for more...lol


To repeat the mack guys comeback when told that parts were expensive..."because it costs a lot to carry inventory that is never needed".


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dirtboy953B;870351 said:


> Mack might a tuff truck but when you need parts you are going to pay out the @@s and you can only get them at a mack dealer. We run about 20 dump trucks about half peterbilt and half western star,western star's are a damn tuff truck.....we used to run allFord L-9000's they were the toughest and best trucks,you beat them down all day long and they would just keep coming back for more...lol


I heard a lot of good about western stars being tough trucks. I never really thought of them as a road truck though, and you do see a few of them being used on the road.



Mackman;870357 said:


> We have tons of mack dealers around me. Cuz of it being PA were mack is built.
> 
> But mack aint the same ever since volvo bought them out. Volvo is really messing up a good truck


Yah, Mack started as this beastly woods truck and always was a real work horse and then Volvo comes in and buys them and Volvo is a road truck so these Macks are becoming more and more road trucks.



JoeCool;870365 said:


> To repeat the mack guys comeback when told that parts were expensive..."because it costs a lot to carry inventory that is never needed".


Haha!


----------



## 2005_Sierra

MaineF250;869559 said:


> But the most gutless truck I have ever driven was an old R model, 3/4 cab mixer. It had a 237 mack diesel with a 5 speed straight transmission on a 10 yard triaxle mixer. That was a great way to be baptized into the trucking world. She wasn't fast, but you would get there


Those old 237's wern't fast but they were a reliable motor for the time and were cheap to rebuild.



Mackman;870357 said:


> We have tons of mack dealers around me. Cuz of it being PA were mack is built.
> 
> But mack aint the same ever since volvo bought them out. Volvo is really messing up a good truck


And Mack isn't the same since volvo bought them out, I think one of the biggest mistakes they made was getting rid of the DM and RD lines. Sure the drivers didn't really like them but parts were so easy to find for these trucks.


----------



## Mackman

2005_Sierra;870637 said:


> Those old 237's wern't fast but they were a reliable motor for the time and were cheap to rebuild.
> 
> And Mack isn't the same since volvo bought them out, I think one of the biggest mistakes they made was getting rid of the DM and RD lines. Sure the drivers didn't really like them but parts were so easy to find for these trucks.


I love the rd for a tri axle dump truck. I like the smaller cabs. Could see better. When volvo bought them out in 2002 thats when rd stops and the grantie started. Rd was a great tuff truck. There will never be another one like it.

Parts were easy cuz mack use the same cab for 30 years lol. Mack built a tuff yet simple truck. If it aint broke dont fix it. Once you going changing things and all the BS thats when trouble starts. DAMN THEM VOLVOS.


----------



## LoneCowboy

every maker is expensive nowadays.
Nothing gets carried outside the dealer.
Need your computer tweaked or some message off of it? Off to the dealer.
and EVERYTHING is electronic now.

Honestly, the local Mack dealer (who really isn't that good) is the ONLY one who *doesn*'t charge freight on parts (even overnight). His theory is "if it's a Mack part, we should have it in stock"

BTW, you know that Western Star is 
a. built in mexico now and 
b. owned by Diamler (who also owns Freightliner).


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Mackman;870650 said:


> I love the rd for a tri axle dump truck. I like the smaller cabs. Could see better. When volvo bought them out in 2002 thats when rd stops and the grantie started. Rd was a great tuff truck. There will never be another one like it.
> 
> Parts were easy cuz mack use the same cab for 30 years lol. Mack built a tuff yet simple truck. If it aint broke dont fix it. Once you going changing things and all the BS thats when trouble starts. DAMN THEM VOLVOS.


That's the truth to i think that was the same cab as the u models also dating back into the sixty's. And they definatly were a tuff truck.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

LoneCowboy;870654 said:


> every maker is expensive nowadays.
> Nothing gets carried outside the dealer.
> Need your computer tweaked or some message off of it? Off to the dealer.
> and EVERYTHING is electronic now.
> 
> Honestly, the local Mack dealer (who really isn't that good) is the ONLY one who *doesn*'t charge freight on parts (even overnight). His theory is "if it's a Mack part, we should have it in stock"
> 
> BTW, you know that Western Star is
> a. built in mexico now and
> b. owned by Diamler (who also owns Freightliner).


Yes they have been owned by diamler for a while now,and not all of them are built in mexico,we just got a brand new 09' western star and it was built in canada where they have been built forever,Diamler has owned Frightliner.western star and sterling...(wich they no longer make) for years now.....when we were building or new 09' puting the bed and tag axle on we noticed that the main wiring harnes has FORD staped on all the plug's....guess they still have some Ford part's left over from the Sterling line...lol


----------



## Dirtboy953B

LoneCowboy;870654 said:


> every maker is expensive nowadays.
> Nothing gets carried outside the dealer.
> Need your computer tweaked or some message off of it? Off to the dealer.
> and EVERYTHING is electronic now.
> 
> Honestly, the local Mack dealer (who really isn't that good) is the ONLY one who *doesn*'t charge freight on parts (even overnight). His theory is "if it's a Mack part, we should have it in stock"
> 
> BTW, you know that Western Star is
> a. built in mexico now and
> b. owned by Diamler (who also owns Freightliner).


Western Star truck's are also built in PORTLAND OR. and CHARSTON SC.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Dirtboy953B;871040 said:


> Western Star truck's are also built in PORTLAND OR. and CHARSTON SC.


Nope, they closed the portland plant earlier this year.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Out hualing some rock today and snaped some quick pics


----------



## Dirtboy953B

And one of another truck getting loaded at the quarry by a Cat 980


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nice Pete Dirtboy!

I really love the look of the rims they put with flotation axles on the Peterbilts.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

The 425 tire's really help keep the frond end up off-road with a big ol' Cat C-15 up front...lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dirtboy953B;874853 said:


> The 425 tire's really help keep the frond end up off-road with a big ol' Cat C-15 up front...lol


Lol, sure is a lot of weight up front to say the least


----------



## thesnowman269

Mackman;855110 said:


> Heres the video for that


holly F&*%ing crap!


----------



## thesnowman269

Danscapes;856557 said:


> How has this thread gone this far with out a mention of this truck?


do you know wat movie that truck was in?? I remeber watching it along time ago and just remeberd it when i saw that truck hah


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Maximum Overdrive... Stephen King produced that movie right?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes he did.....and Steven King loves AC/DC, thus the soundtrack


----------



## TommyMac

Dirtboy953B;874762 said:


> Out hualing some rock today and snaped some quick pics


Nice Pete....Is it the 357 model.... What's the Gross you can carry in your state...What's the Tare Wt. on them Petes


----------



## bowtie_guy

Dirtboy953B, 

The Pete has air rear suspention?? If so do you dump the air before lifting the box or is there an interlock that does that automatically?

Nice truck


----------



## Dirtboy953B

TommyMac;875450 said:


> Nice Pete....Is it the 357 model.... What's the Gross you can carry in your state...What's the Tare Wt. on them Petes


Yes, it is a 357 we got it off the dealer lot I think someone orderd it with the 379 headlights,the tare Wt. on that one is 22,500,here in Mo. we are aloud 22,400lbs per axle here in the two county's that we work in90% of the time so a tandem 67,200lbs a tri-axle 89,600lbs and a quad axle or truck and pup (wich is what this one pulls most of the time) or a end-dump 112,000lbs and so on.we are legal every where in the two county but the interstates,every where else in the state is for a tandem 54,000 quad axle 64,000 and 18-wheels is 80,000.......but no matter what your Wt. is you still have to make your bridge Wt. my new western star is a tri-axle with a pup,I am legal with 134,400.....I can get 50-ton's of rock or sand ect.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

bowtie_guy;875798 said:


> Dirtboy953B,
> 
> The Pete has air rear suspention?? If so do you dump the air before lifting the box or is there an interlock that does that automatically?
> 
> Nice truck


Yeas it does,we order all of are's with chalmers,but peterbuilt had that one on the lot cheap,someone orderd it and back out.Yes I dump the air before I raise the bed


----------



## TommyMac

Dirtboy953B;875997 said:


> Yeas it does,we order all of are's with chalmers,but peterbuilt had that one on the lot cheap,someone orderd it and back out.Yes I dump the air before I raise the bed


What does it have in it for rear axles "46,000 R/A"......When you pull haul out of the pit do they scale each axle individually or just Gross....How much weight can you get on the steer axle?

In MA they have 10 wheelers/tandem axle trucks Gross @ 73,000 & Tri-Axles @ 77,000 & they give you 5% if there are no scales @ certain job sites....There are bridge laws but not enforced so much because there's alot of guy's who are running say a Kenworth T-800 which is a set-back front axle truck & 210" wheelbase & 16' dump bodies which are alot shorter than say a 379 Pete with an 18' body & 250" WB

Is it a single or double frame.... Who manufactured the body


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's One you don't see everyday:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

What the.... Lol


----------



## Dirtboy953B

TommyMac;876146 said:


> What does it have in it for rear axles "46,000 R/A"......When you pull haul out of the pit do they scale each axle individually or just Gross....How much weight can you get on the steer axle?
> 
> In MA they have 10 wheelers/tandem axle trucks Gross @ 73,000 & Tri-Axles @ 77,000 & they give you 5% if there are no scales @ certain job sites....There are bridge laws but not enforced so much because there's alot of guy's who are running say a Kenworth T-800 which is a set-back front axle truck & 210" wheelbase & 16' dump bodies which are alot shorter than say a 379 Pete with an 18' body & 250" WB
> 
> Is it a single or double frame.... Who manufactured the body


44,000 eaton's and let me tell you right now STAY AWAY FROM THEM! peterbuilt's come from the factory with eaton rearends,you can order rockwell's we have 6 of them with eatons and every one of them has broke 6 or more axle's they are junk and no one will stand behind them,and it's not just us our peterbuilt dealer keep's 50+ axle's on hand,and if they order a truck for someone that will be a dump,mixer,ect they order them with rockwell's.we truck's with 40,000 rockwell's and have never had any trouble.I think eaton is getting some cheap steal,you should see the way these thing break.

As far as Wt. the quarry's around here with not let you out over "gross",and here in Mo. they are stricked about bridge law's you can be under your gross but be over on your bridge,so you can get two over Wt. tickets.

The truck is a double frame almost all of are trucks are double frame,if we did not we would break them in half,our road tractors are single frame.

The bed is a Bibeau-Schein 16ft aluminum


----------



## TommyMac

Dirtboy953B;876704 said:


> 44,000 eaton's and let me tell you right now STAY AWAY FROM THEM! peterbuilt's come from the factory with eaton rearends,you can order rockwell's we have 6 of them with eatons and every one of them has broke 6 or more axle's they are junk and no one will stand behind them,and it's not just us our peterbuilt dealer keep's 50+ axle's on hand,and if they order a truck for someone that will be a dump,mixer,ect they order them with rockwell's.we truck's with 40,000 rockwell's and have never had any trouble.I think eaton is getting some cheap steal,you should see the way these thing break.
> 
> As far as Wt. the quarry's around here with not let you out over "gross",and here in Mo. they are stricked about bridge law's you can be under your gross but be over on your bridge,so you can get two over Wt. tickets.
> 
> The truck is a double frame almost all of are trucks are double frame,if we did not we would break them in half,our road tractors are single frame.
> 
> A local company bought all new T-800's & they had eaton 52,000 rears in them & all 4 of them with in 1 week the housing's were cracked & leaking or like you said broke axle's...My dad drove for them & told them what was happening....As usual the mechanic's alway's blame the breakage on "driver abuse" that might work on a 23 yr old like myself....but when they tried that on a 65 yr. old man that's owned & operated his own trucks for almost 50 yrs. needless to say he would have none of it
> 
> There was a guy who had a long WB road tractor he decided to turn into a tr-axle dump truck...it was a single frame...within a few month's he almost ripped the cab & motor mounts out from the twisting


----------



## 04superduty

Dirtboy953B;875992 said:


> Yes, it is a 357 we got it off the dealer lot I think someone orderd it with the 379 headlights,the tare Wt. on that one is 22,500,here in Mo. we are aloud 22,400lbs per axle here in the two county's that we work in90% of the time so a tandem 67,200lbs a tri-axle 89,600lbs and a quad axle or truck and pup (wich is what this one pulls most of the time) or a end-dump 112,000lbs and so on.we are legal every where in the two county but the interstates,every where else in the state is for a tandem 54,000 quad axle 64,000 and 18-wheels is 80,000.......but no matter what your Wt. is you still have to make your bridge Wt. my new western star is a tri-axle with a pup,I am legal with 134,400.....I can get 50-ton's of rock or sand ect.


its funny how weight laws are so different in each state. in michigan to get a 50+ ton load you need 11 axles. 
for any single axle at least 9 ft from any other axle you are allowed 18,000. for the drives, as along as no other axle is is within 9 ft you can get 32,000 on it. for any other group of axles you get 13,000 on each axle.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

TommyMac;876926 said:


> Dirtboy953B;876704 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 44,000 eaton's and let me tell you right now STAY AWAY FROM THEM! peterbuilt's come from the factory with eaton rearends,you can order rockwell's we have 6 of them with eatons and every one of them has broke 6 or more axle's they are junk and no one will stand behind them,and it's not just us our peterbuilt dealer keep's 50+ axle's on hand,and if they order a truck for someone that will be a dump,mixer,ect they order them with rockwell's.we truck's with 40,000 rockwell's and have never had any trouble.I think eaton is getting some cheap steal,you should see the way these thing break.
> 
> As far as Wt. the quarry's around here with not let you out over "gross",and here in Mo. they are stricked about bridge law's you can be under your gross but be over on your bridge,so you can get two over Wt. tickets.
> 
> The truck is a double frame almost all of are trucks are double frame,if we did not we would break them in half,our road tractors are single frame.
> 
> A local company bought all new T-800's & they had eaton 52,000 rears in them & all 4 of them with in 1 week the housing's were cracked & leaking or like you said broke axle's...My dad drove for them & told them what was happening....As usual the mechanic's alway's blame the breakage on "driver abuse" that might work on a 23 yr old like myself....but when they tried that on a 65 yr. old man that's owned & operated his own trucks for almost 50 yrs. needless to say he would have none of it
> 
> There was a guy who had a long WB road tractor he decided to turn into a tr-axle dump truck...it was a single frame...within a few month's he almost ripped the cab & motor mounts out from the twisting
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have heard of the housing cracking too....you should see the pile of broken axle's at out shop...I have changing them down to an art..it only take's about 15 min
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

My dads friend has a couple of Petes with Eaton Rears, ended up taking Paccar to court because they wouldnt do anything about the housings cracking in under a month on brand new trucks.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

SuperdutyShane;877281 said:


> My dads friend has a couple of Petes with Eaton Rears, ended up taking Paccar to court because they wouldnt do anything about the housings cracking in under a month on brand new trucks.


They are junk that's for shure..it' a shame that there are alot of trucks out that no one will stand behind.We aslo tryed to get Peterbuilt/Paccar to stand behind them as well with no luck...and we buy at least one or more new truck a year for them,that's why we are buying more western stars they come standerd with rockwells wich I have always though was a better rearend anyway and western star's are a really tough truck......we used to buy a Srearling every now and then too because they are a cheap but tough truck and they came standerd with rockwell's as well but they are no longer making them any more


----------



## 2COR517

SuperdutyShane;874813 said:


> Nice Pete Dirtboy!
> 
> I really love the look of the rims they put with flotation axles on the Peterbilts.


OK. Educate me here. What are "floatation" axles?


----------



## sven_502

I thought he meant a full floater axle, but the picture he was talking about, that dump truck was 2wd, so ya got me too.


----------



## TommyMac

sven_502;877332 said:


> I thought he meant a full floater axle, but the picture he was talking about, that dump truck was 2wd, so ya got me too.


He means he like's the look of the "wide rubber" on the steer axle....they won't sink as much in the sand....that's why they are called "floats"...but they suck in snow/ice...they are also rated higher carrying capacity....I plowed with a Mack with 385/65R22.5 which is a little narrower than a 425 & could not make any turns what so ever

Tom


----------



## Dirtboy953B

sven_502;877332 said:


> I thought he meant a full floater axle, but the picture he was talking about, that dump truck was 2wd, so ya got me too.


He mean's floation tire's


----------



## sven_502

ah, should have clued in, I did know they we're for heavier front end applications. It does look cool, I remember one guy that came into the dealer for service, used to haul scrap, had a W900 with the heavy front axle and that type of tires, looked kinda funny but it was different.


----------



## JoeCool

TommyMac;877346 said:


> He means he like's the look of the "wide rubber" on the steer axle....they won't sink as much in the sand....that's why they are called "floats"...but they suck in snow/ice...they are also rated higher carrying capacity....I plowed with a Mack with 385/65R22.5 which is a little narrower than a 425 & could not make any turns what so ever
> 
> Tom


Most times the steering won't give you the same wheel cut either so it makes maneuverability a chore. We found the extra floatation was balanced with the extra weight you could carry so you still sunk when you didn't want to, lol. Look tough though.


----------



## dieseld

Dirtboy953B;877348 said:


> He mean's floation tire's


Hey Dirtboy, got any more pics of that 86 F350 in your sig? Looks awesome.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

here are a few
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=696736&postcount=109


----------



## TommyMac

JoeCool;877369 said:


> Most times the steering won't give you the same wheel cut either so it makes maneuverability a chore. We found the extra floatation was balanced with the extra weight you could carry so you still sunk when you didn't want to, lol. Look tough though.


That's why I like the narrow rubber.....Beside's Iv'e noticed all these big GVW front axles you can't put anywhere near 20,000 on the front....I've run an old Mack U-Model 10 wheeler dump w/ 14' box & could only get max 14,000 on the steer's & that's loading @ an asphalt plant & putting 3 out of the 5 drops in the nose....In case you can't tell I like more nose weight than rear weight


----------



## JoeCool

TommyMac;877395 said:


> That's why I like the narrow rubber.....Beside's Iv'e noticed all these big GVW front axles you can't put anywhere near 20,000 on the front....I've run an old Mack U-Model 10 wheeler dump w/ 14' box & could only get max 14,000 on the steer's & that's loading @ an asphalt plant & putting 3 out of the 5 drops in the nose....In case you can't tell I like more nose weight than rear weight


Right, the big axles don't cut the same way. The weight distribution is something that needs to be spec'd when building it. Too short a truck with the box set back you get too much weight to the rear, if it is spec'd with plowing in mind you need very little rear weight transfer... Tricky to spec a multi-use vehicle.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

TommyMac;877395 said:


> That's why I like the narrow rubber.....Beside's Iv'e noticed all these big GVW front axles you can't put anywhere near 20,000 on the front....I've run an old Mack U-Model 10 wheeler dump w/ 14' box & could only get max 14,000 on the steer's & that's loading @ an asphalt plant & putting 3 out of the 5 drops in the nose....In case you can't tell I like more nose weight than rear weight


we get the bigger front end's for the bigger bearings and brake's,the light front end's bearing's will not hold up with 385/425 tire's


----------



## TommyMac

Dirtboy953B;877412 said:


> we get the bigger front end's for the bigger bearings and brake's,the light front end's bearing's will not hold up with 385/425 tire's


We run 18,000 F/A & run the narrow tire no problem & Mack Camelback suspension on 58,000 rears on 12.00R24 rubber


----------



## Dirtboy953B

TommyMac;877424 said:


> We run 18,000 F/A & run the narrow tire no problem & Mack Camelback suspension on 58,000 rears on 12.00R24 rubber


We run 18,000 on the road tractors and 20,000 on the dump truck's....we run 22.5 tire's


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dirtboy953B;877293 said:


> They are junk that's for shure..it' a shame that there are alot of trucks out that no one will stand behind.We aslo tryed to get Peterbuilt/Paccar to stand behind them as well with no luck...and we buy at least one or more new truck a year for them,that's why we are buying more western stars they come standerd with rockwells wich I have always though was a better rearend anyway and western star's are a really tough truck......we used to buy a Srearling every now and then too because they are a cheap but tough truck and they came standerd with rockwell's as well but they are no longer making them any more


Yah it is a shame. The guy I mentioned was lucky enough to win in court. His son was a lawyer, so thats a big part lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

2COR517;877304 said:


> OK. Educate me here. What are "floatation" axles?


Basically, I meant flotation tires. Its just common for me to say flotation axles because everyone I know says that... Cause the flotation tires are a symbol of a heavy axle, so if someone says to me flotation axle, I kind of understand that its a heavy front axle, with wide tires.

*Simpler:* Flotation axle to me is flotation tires+heavy axle= flotation axle.


----------



## caddytruck89

Probably one of the wildest i've seen. I dont think it see's to many trailers behind it.


----------



## AGM Inc.

wow. there all so nice.


----------



## cody_lick

its not a pic but my cousin has a driver that has a crazy tractor check it out tell me what you think


----------



## cody_lick

tell me that this truck (my cousins) wont haul ass on the drag strip 



 go on youtube search clifford lick jr get bunch of vids. And he is still not done working on his truck.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

cody_lick;881663 said:


> its not a pic but my cousin has a driver that has a crazy tractor check it out tell me what you think


that is one bad rig! does it have one tranny or two?...most of the old kw's that I have seen with a 3408 have two,I friend of mine just sold there 1980 W900L daycab with a 3408,6+5 tranny's.they got rid of it becuase it needed a re-build and the last time it cost about 20K, when they had it re-built the cat dealer put it on the dyno and they shut it down @ 800hp becuase they did not think think the strap's would hold it any longer,and it was there daily haul truck for there lowboy,it went all over the mid-west.Those truck's are form the good time's when truckin' was fun!


----------



## Dirtboy953B

cody_lick;881673 said:


> tell me that this truck (my cousins) wont haul ass on the drag strip
> 
> 
> 
> go on youtube search clifford lick jr get bunch of vids. And he is still not done working on his truck.


Is that the same truck? if so does it have a 3406 or 3408?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

That truck is a powerhouse!


----------



## cody_lick

it is 2 dif trucks but have a crazy ass rear tranny set-up which happened to be done by my dad. i dont no anything about the trucks except they haul ass haha. Both trucks have front and back rears dont no anything about em like i said except crazy rear tranny combo's


----------



## Matts Kitty

Here's my baby !


----------



## fisher guy

Matts Kitty;882092 said:


> Here's my baby !


eww a freightshaker....:laughing: naw just playing looks good


----------



## SuperdutyShane

fisher guy;882395 said:



> eww a freightshaker....:laughing: naw just playing looks good


I was thinking the same, but it looks pretty good... For a Freightliner lol


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Here are a few from this afternoon...sorry they are not to clear there are on my phone,05' pete 379EXH,C-15,18spd


----------



## rgnesda

LoneCowboy;871074 said:


> Nope, they closed the portland plant earlier this year.


Western Stars are only built in Portland OR. They have been for the past few years.

I work for DTNA (Daimler Trucks North America)


----------



## rgnesda

Matts Kitty;882092 said:


> Here's my baby !


The chrome bumper on the Freightliner Columbia really makes it look better and tougher. Most have a plain pained aerodynamic bumper.


----------



## rgnesda

This is the new style Freightliner Coranado. The Coronado came out a few years ago and for 2010 they totally redesigned it. I think it looks much better. They also allowed it to be spec'ed for heavy duty stuff like logging and heavy haul. The majority will still probably be OTR owner operator type trucks.

This truck is a DTNA test truck and is pretty plain jane. Picture was taken by me in Portland, OR about 2 weeks ago. There is some pictures on the Freightliner website too.


----------



## JoeCool

rgnesda;886789 said:


> View attachment 64737
> 
> 
> This is the new style Freightliner Coranado. The Coronado came out a few years ago and for 2010 they totally redesigned it. I think it looks much better. They also allowed it to be spec'ed for heavy duty stuff like logging and heavy haul. The majority will still probably be OTR owner operator type trucks.
> 
> This truck is a DTNA test truck and is pretty plain jane. Picture was taken by me in Portland, OR about 2 weeks ago. There is some pictures on the Freightliner website too.


I'm not a fan of the FL's, drove one and liked it, but not a fan. So that being said when I look at that new Coronado I see a cab-over with a hood. I know, blunt, but there ya go.


----------



## rgnesda

I work for them and i'm not that big of a fan. 

We cater to the big fleets for the most part. They buy hundreds and somtimes thouands at a time. They want them for as cheap as possible. So they get plain trucks that are aerodynamic, built and spec'ed for fuel economy. 

Freightliner does build some nice O/O trucks but you hardly ever see them because 80-90% of them are standard fleet trucks. 

Have you seen the Cascaida that came out 2 years ago? It has been a huge hit. It is a very quiet comfortable truck. Almost like triving a car. I know some guys don't like the sound of that, but once you are in one and drive it changes your mind a little bit. They have rack and pinion steering, hydraulic clutch linkage, steering wheel controls for the cruise control.


----------



## JoeCool

rgnesda;886825 said:


> I work for them and i'm not that big of a fan.
> 
> We cater to the big fleets for the most part. They buy hundreds and somtimes thouands at a time. They want them for as cheap as possible. So they get plain trucks that are aerodynamic, built and spec'ed for fuel economy.
> 
> Freightliner does build some nice O/O trucks but you hardly ever see them because 80-90% of them are standard fleet trucks.
> 
> Have you seen the Cascaida that came out 2 years ago? It has been a huge hit. It is a very quiet comfortable truck. Almost like triving a car. I know some guys don't like the sound of that, but once you are in one and drive it changes your mind a little bit. They have rack and pinion steering, hydraulic clutch linkage, steering wheel controls for the cruise control.


I striped up something last year, not sure but thought it was a Coronado. I never looked it over too close but the shop guys did. I just remember it being a pita to stripe.


----------



## JoeCool

Long enough?


----------



## Matts Kitty

rgnesda;886773 said:


> The chrome bumper on the Freightliner Columbia really makes it look better and tougher. Most have a plain pained aerodynamic bumper.


Thank-you for the compliment. I'm not being a jerk but that bumper is stainless steel.
It's a long story about a hit and run that happened last month. Got an education on all of it including the difference in price! I realize that you were commenting on the aerodynamics just still a little sore about the accident and education. Thank-you so much for the compliment. You are all so nice here on plow site


----------



## PLOW-KING

This is what i drive everyday.payup 2006 western star with a 515 detroit diesel 18 od and 46k 4 way lock rears


----------



## fisher guy

damn u dont see a lot of westerns in here great looking rig plow king


----------



## PLOW-KING

fisher guy;889923 said:


> damn u dont see a lot of westerns in here great looking rig plow king


Thanks.I don't mind going to work everyday in that truck.tymusic


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a picture i took with my phone. Steel carrier


----------



## fisher guy

now thats what im talking about PETERBILT 379 i almost bought one used a few months ago but financing didnt go thru because of the economy I will have one one day


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nice Pete.


----------



## 02powerstroke

taken Thursday before we dropped one in CT and brought one home..


----------



## 7879fordplower

KartAnimal29;855725 said:


> I know this Truck. 2 of my buddy's work on that car
> 
> Here is our Hauler, On the hook on the way home from Bristol TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it have the Equalizer leveling jacks on it and what year renegade is your hauler, I may have installed the leveling system.


----------



## 80sturgisrider

Sealer;857527 said:


> M543A2 I drove back in '88 over in S. Korea: I'm the tough guy on the driver's side, lol.
> 
> MY '92 Pete 379 ext. hood I bought in '98. Sold it in '06. Started a sealcoating company with the cash and couldn't be happier. I have some nicer pics all shined up with all the lug nut covers lol, but not on computer.


I was in S Korea in 88. USMC out of Okinawa. I was Sgt from 9th MTBN. Cant really tell if thios nis a USMC truck or an Army truck.


----------



## 80sturgisrider

F350plowing;855411 said:


> 38 axle can haul 225 tons


What can be in that little box that weighs 225 tons? Even that much lead wouldnt weigh 225 tons.


----------



## 80sturgisrider

William B.;854787 said:


>


I bet Alcoa loves the guys that do these heavy hauling jobs--wheels make the rig look awesome (not to mentions a little lighter than steel wheels).


----------



## SuperdutyShane

A good friend of the family just bought this.... 2008 Pete 388. Its so nice. Hes on his way back from Texas with it now.

Hmm, pics arent working... Ill try again in a little. Its a really sweet triaxle though! :salute:


----------



## TommyMac

SuperdutyShane;911808 said:


> A good friend of the family just bought this.... 2008 Pete 388. Its so nice. Hes on his way back from Texas with it now.
> 
> Hmm, pics arent working... Ill try again in a little. Its a really sweet triaxle though! :salute:


Hey quick question what can a Tri haul in NH....in MA it's 77,000 but they give you a 5% if your over


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;911818 said:


> Hey quick question what can a Tri haul in NH....in MA it's 77,000 but they give you a 5% if your over


Forgot to mention, its a tractor not a dump.
Let me try the upload now..


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Okay, here they are. Just a couple pictures that he took to send to us... Ill get more pics when he gets back to New Hampshire.


----------



## TommyMac

SuperdutyShane;912575 said:


> Okay, here they are. Just a couple pictures that he took to send to us... Ill get more pics when he gets back to New Hampshire.


WOW.....That baby's beautiful....What motor/tranny combo & what size wheelbase


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;912581 said:


> WOW.....That baby's beautiful....What motor/tranny combo & what size wheelbase


Yah he got it dirt cheap also... $100,000. They have another one of the exact same in silver for sale for the same price, its crazy.

It has a Cat C15 550 with an 18 speed, he had it turned up to 680 I believe. It has the 18 speed and a second 2 speed transmission.. I didn't exactly understand it when he explained it but I believe thats what he said.

312'' wheelbase also.


----------



## TommyMac

SuperdutyShane;912595 said:


> Yah he got it dirt cheap also... $100,000. They have another one of the exact same in silver for sale for the same price, its crazy.
> 
> It has a Cat C15 550 with an 18 speed, he had it turned up to 680 I believe. It has the 18 speed and a second 2 speed transmission.. I didn't exactly understand it when he explained it but I believe thats what he said.
> 
> 312'' wheelbase also.


What does he use it for....He must of meant 18 speed Eaton Fuller 2nd generation...I THINK....312" WB DAMN thats a MOOSE I hope he doesn't run it in Downtown Boston :laughing: When I ran OTR I ran a Pete 379 with a 265"wb & that was big enough for running in Baltimore & all cities


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;912615 said:


> What does he use it for....He must of meant 18 speed Eaton Fuller 2nd generation...I THINK....312" WB DAMN thats a MOOSE I hope he doesn't run it in Downtown Boston :laughing: When I ran OTR I ran a Pete 379 with a 265"wb & that was big enough for running in Baltimore & all cities


I dont know Im sure it was something two speed. Maybe it was a two speed gearbox? He has a couple of stretch lowboys and he has been doing 60ton generators, silos, and all the oversized loads he can get. Yah, it sure is long. The 5th wheel can slide 8 feet! Crazy... I dont think he will be doing much city work, almost impossible with a stretch lowbed and that truck lol.


----------



## 87chevy

Could have a 2 speed rear end


----------



## SuperdutyShane

87chevy;912625 said:


> Could have a 2 speed rear end


Just looked, its a two speed gear box.


----------



## TommyMac

87chevy;912625 said:


> Could have a 2 speed rear end


Damn...I didn't even think of that, I know they make 2speed 23,000 single axle.....But I wonder if they make 2 speed for twin screws....SOUNDS KIND OF DIRTY :laughing:

SUPERDUTY SHANE What size pusher is that.....20,000 I assume


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;912635 said:


> Damn...I didn't even think of that, I know they make 2speed 23,000 single axle.....But I wonder if they make 2 speed for twin screws....SOUNDS KIND OF DIRTY :laughing:
> 
> SUPERDUTY SHANE What size pusher is that.....20,000 I assume


Its actually a 25000... I figured it was a 20k at first too.


----------



## 87chevy

Hmm, guess we never got into the really heavy stuff and all that. But here's our 'shaker, livin the easy life now that it retired from flatbeddin'. It has a stainless bumper but i dont have a recent pic


----------



## TommyMac

SuperdutyShane;912642 said:


> Its actually a 25000... I figured it was a 20k at first too.


$100,000 for that truck....I would of riden a motorcycle in a t-shirt to freakin ALASKA for it wesport ....What rears are in it


----------



## Cooter24

Generators often times.And you're right the aluminum wheels will allow them to carry more.



80sturgisrider;891100 said:


> What can be in that little box that weighs 225 tons? Even that much lead wouldnt weigh 225 tons.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

TommyMac;912652 said:


> $100,000 for that truck....I would of riden a motorcycle in a t-shirt to freakin ALASKA for it wesport ....What rears are in it


46 rears.
Ill send you the truckpaper ad if you want, they have another one of this truck, exact same thing, just it has 20k more miles, and its silver. That one is listed at 99,999 also and only has 117,xxx miles lol. My dad has been looking at new trucks a lot and is kind of bummed about this because its so cheap but he just cant justify something so big. Hes looking for a triaxle but the wheelbase is so long and everything..


----------



## 04WhiteSport

xxx Nice trucks!!!


----------



## bad72blazerct

i like this one


----------



## 04superduty

TommyMac;912635 said:


> Damn...I didn't even think of that, I know they make 2speed 23,000 single axle.....But I wonder if they make 2 speed for twin screws....SOUNDS KIND OF DIRTY :laughing:
> 
> SUPERDUTY SHANE What size pusher is that.....20,000 I assume


yes they do make a 2 speed rear for twin screws, expensive and heavy but when you need to get 200,000 + lbs moving its the only way to go.


----------



## albhb3

...bump
.......


----------



## SuperdutyShane

albhb3;938132 said:


> ...bump
> .......


Good idea. :waving:

That same black 379 tri axle I posted, he is putting a fourth axle on and is considering a 112" sleeper. He just bought a brand new triaxle low boy with a jeep for it too. Ill get some pics in a little when he has all this together.


----------



## comeeonn

the first truck is what i drive for a buddy of mine when he needs help and the second one is the truck i used to drive at my old job.

cant beat a mack


----------



## comeeonn

some of my fav pics


----------



## comeeonn

more of my favs


----------



## 02powerstroke

My friends truck with the new stacks.


----------



## TommyMac

comeeonn;938411 said:


> the first truck is what i drive for a buddy of mine when he needs help and the second one is the truck i used to drive at my old job.
> 
> cant beat a mack


Nice trucks....How do you like that Kenworth T-800 as a 6 wheeler, whats the GVW & tare & motor tranny combo


----------



## comeeonn

TommyMac;938728 said:


> Nice trucks....How do you like that Kenworth T-800 as a 6 wheeler, whats the GVW & tare & motor tranny combo


its okay, no where near as good as a mack

it was a road tractor converted to a dump, 10ft box.

its a c10 with a 8L trans.

nor sure of a gvw, it can haul 10 ton.

the old mack was an 87 dm686 with a 230 mack motor, 5 speed air shift mack trans, overweight permit for 66k.


----------



## TommyMac

When I was 18 & got my CDL the 1st ever "BIG" plow truck I ever ran was a 71' DM800 10 wheeler with 65,000 camelback rears & 20,000 steer axle....What a friggin tank


----------



## albhb3

SuperdutyShane;938192 said:


> Good idea. :waving:
> 
> Yea I was wondering where this thread went!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

comeeonn;938940 said:


> its okay, no where near as good as a mack


Oh god... :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

One of the Pelitier's cranes.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey Mercer, do you know when the new season airs?


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;942975 said:


> Hey Mercer, do you know when the new season airs?


I'm not sure the exact date but I know it's coming back some time this month and it's going to be on at 10:00pm on Fridays.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;942991 said:


> I'm not sure the exact date but I know it's coming back some time this month and it's going to be on at 10:00pm on Fridays.


Nice. I cant wait. Shows like American Loggers, Swamp Loggers, and Ice Road are really the only things I can stand watching on tv. Any other "reality" show is not real at all. They are all bullchit lol. I like the American Loggers is on Fridays at 10 cause at least I dont have to be to bed early to get up at 6 like every other day.


----------



## mercer_me

SuperdutyShane;943009 said:


> Nice. I cant wait. Shows like American Loggers, Swamp Loggers, and Ice Road are really the only things I can stand watching on tv. Any other "reality" show is not real at all. They are all bullchit lol. I like the American Loggers is on Fridays at 10 cause at least I dont have to be to bed early to get up at 6 like every other day.


I wish it was on at 9 instead of 10, but oh well.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

mercer_me;943011 said:


> I wish it was on at 9 instead of 10, but oh well.


Yeah. I just cant wait for it to come back lol.


----------



## Green Grass

Not much first one is of my One year old riding in the passenger seat with Grandpa and the Second one is of my one year old backing up grandpa's truck


----------



## GB350

Project 350
























Pickett Bros


----------



## NootDogg

Here is my buddies truck. Not as nice as the ones above my post, but I really like the trailer.


----------



## TommyMac

NootDogg;945026 said:


> Here is my buddies truck. Not as nice as the ones above my post, but I really like the trailer.


Awesome truck....Love the trailer, at least some people support the troops


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I love that trailer.

Those Pickett brothers trucks are nice. I liked watching them on Trick My Truck.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

mercer_me;942991 said:


> I'm not sure the exact date but I know it's coming back some time this month and it's going to be on at 10:00pm on Fridays.


Look like I'll have to start staying home on friday night's......:laughing:


----------



## z71plowguy

20Silverado05;854540 said:


> My friends Pete for there scaffold company and racing team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Optimus Prime" we have at my schools diesel lab.


hey my school lol


----------



## TommyMac

Green Grass;943165 said:


> Not much first one is of my One year old riding in the passenger seat with Grandpa and the Second one is of my one year old backing up grandpa's truck


Thats what its all about....That's how I got started, my dad took me to work in his old Mack & I've been hooked ever since


----------



## TommyMac

20Silverado05....You freinds with Bobby Grigas, it's good to see that theirs racing people on hear


----------



## Green Grass

TommyMac;945953 said:


> Thats what its all about....That's how I got started, my dad took me to work in his old Mack & I've been hooked ever since


Yea when my dad took him threw the scale in WI the DOT officer looked confused with him in the passenger seat. He loves riding around in the truck with him.


----------



## Lil' Danny

SuperdutyShane;912632 said:


> Just looked, its a two speed gear box.


That's becomin' a very common option to find on most heavy haul rigs. Your buddy's Pete is gorgeous by the way ! That motor and tranny combination will pull the world and then some ! The two speed rears refer to high and low end gear option in the rears.


----------



## thesnowman269

I cant wait to graduate highschool and go to collage to start working on these things


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Lil' Danny;947499 said:


> That's becomin' a very common option to find on most heavy haul rigs. Your buddy's Pete is gorgeous by the way ! That motor and tranny combination will pull the world and then some ! The two speed rears refer to high and low end gear option in the rears.


It really is sweet. You cant believe how long it is. Its crazy. Hes got 3 axles and hes putting a 4th on and then a 112'' sleeper and hes still going to have room for a frame mounted generator, even with the 4th axle.


----------



## DareDog

swamp loggers is startin 1/15 at 10pm fridays.


----------



## comeeonn

SuperdutyShane;939810 said:


> Oh god... :laughing:


lol one of these guys..

im just kidding, everyone likes different trucks.

i would rather take a 70's mack twin stick with no wheels on it than any brand new truck.

best built (or should i say overbuilt) trucks on the road.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

comeeonn;949023 said:


> lol one of these guys..
> 
> im just kidding, everyone likes different trucks.
> 
> i would rather take a 70's mack twin stick with no wheels on it than any brand new truck.
> 
> best built (or should i say overbuilt) trucks on the road.


Lol. Well I dont care how well built your truck is, its not doing sh*t without wheels


----------



## William B.

I like this style of KW.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

O'Hare has a lot of nice wreckers. Did you ever watch their show "Wrecked" on the Speed Channel?


----------



## thesnowman269

SuperdutyShane;949358 said:


> O'Hare has a lot of nice wreckers. Did you ever watch their show "Wrecked" on the Speed Channel?


Friggen love that show


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Had a log hauling job the other day I thought I would be a good time to get this thread going again


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Ax men/American logger's the midwest way


----------



## Dirtboy953B

And some of a custom shifter I put in the 05' 379EXH


----------



## 20Silverado05

TommyMac;945959 said:


> 20Silverado05....You freinds with Bobby Grigas, it's good to see that theirs racing people on hear


Yea do you know him personally or just race with him.


----------



## andcon83

Have heard that Pelletier's show starting end of this month. 

All we have where I work is Mack's. 11 of them. The oldest one still on the road is a 1978 DM mixer 237. Newest, 2005 Granite tandem axel dump. I will have to start getting some pics I guess.

Actually, Pelletier's new reastraunt in Millinocket, has a old Mack cab and nose on the roof. The nose is the old steel style that came from a old truck where I work. They came and took all the parts and then re-finshed them to their own colors. Did a nice job.


----------



## dieselguy5245

02powerstroke;938490 said:


> My friends truck with the new stacks.


Whats the name of your friends company? i think i have seen him around


----------



## buckwheat_la

really enjoyed this tread, i am going to post my uncles rig


----------



## Mackman

There is alot betters ones on the website but i dont think plowsite would want me posting them LOL


----------



## andcon83

I've found my new favorite webstie...sorry plowsite.


----------



## mercer_me

Some Pelletier trucks.


----------



## Mackman

I didnt know they got a new Titan I thought they were all about their western stars. Once they see what that mack is about i bet they dont buy another Star.


----------



## andcon83

When I talked to Eldon this summer he wasn't sure if they were going to like them as well. They sit awful high. He thought they might have a hard time loading them cause the cab was so high. I see one on the Golden Road one day last fall and it did look pretty sharp. I think they got two of them. They traded in two of their old Western Stars. We brought one of our trucks down to Mack the other day for some work and I see them sitting there. You will never beet the reliability of the Old Macks like his first pic.

I'm done with stacks n cracks...no Macks on that site.


----------



## Mackman

andcon83;1012336 said:


> I'm done with stacks n cracks...no Macks on that site.


Thats Right !!!!!


----------



## mwalsh9152

here are some pictures of wreckers that were mine

07 Pete 378









04 KW T300









96 Freightliner FLD120









and others that wernt mine, but Ive spent many a day stuck in


----------



## mwalsh9152




----------



## Mackman

I have to ask you tow guys a ???? 

How do them tow trucks pay for them selfs??? I see them new for about 400k. My dad is an O/O and he had to get towed like 25miles loaded and the charge was 350 bucks. To me that is cheap.

I just dont see how they pay for the selfs. With just doing tows.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I didnt know the Pelletiers had Titans... They are sharp looking trucks Ill give Mack that much..


----------



## cmo18

dieselguy5245;991384 said:


> Whats the name of your friends company? i think i have seen him around


Is that truck stretched any?

dream truck


----------



## Mackman

chris_morrison;1012703 said:


> Is that truck stretched any?
> 
> dream truck


If i had to guess i would say no.

By the way the fuel tanks are i have to say it might have had a sleeper on it at one time and then they turn it into a day cab. Days cabs that come right from pete have a shorter wheelbase and the fuel tanks are right under the cab.


----------



## cretebaby

Mackman;1012708 said:


> If i had to guess i would say no.
> 
> By the way the fuel tanks are i have to say it might have had a sleeper on it at one time and then they turn it into a day cab. Days cabs that come right from pete have a shorter wheelbase and the fuel tanks are right under the cab.


Wouldn't they come however you spec'd them when new?


----------



## Mackman

cretebaby;1012710 said:


> Wouldn't they come however you spec'd them when new?


Yes if u spc them. But Most day cabs are spec'd like i said. You can get anything if you got the money. Like i said im just kinda making guessing thats all.

Most day cabs are spec'd like this.










But when i was looking for a pic on truck paper i did see alot of day cabs with the tanks behind the cab. Soi might be wrong. It wouldnt be the 1st time lol


----------



## buckwheat_la

i wish this was a higher quality, but i am hoping to get better ones from my uncle. these are his smaller trailers, he has some that are quite a bit bigger.


----------



## albhb3

Mackman;1012289 said:


> There is alot betters ones on the website but i dont think plowsite would want me posting them LOL


 Thank god for cracks n stacks


----------



## starc

Came across this looking at some rat rod pictures...


----------



## mwalsh9152

Mackman;1012582 said:


> I have to ask you tow guys a ????
> 
> How do them tow trucks pay for them selfs??? I see them new for about 400k. My dad is an O/O and he had to get towed like 25miles loaded and the charge was 350 bucks. To me that is cheap.
> 
> I just dont see how they pay for the selfs. With just doing tows.


tow pricing varies greatly by area, have a lot of them around and the prices come down. Ive heard of places where what your dad paid would just get the truck to come out, the prices would go from there.

I cant speak for other companies, but mine did a lot of road service out of the trucks too. At busy times I could go into Boston, and inside 2 hours complete 4 service calls (jumpstarts fix a lift gate etc) if the calls were for different customers, they would all get billed out at the 2 hour minimum. So at times you can make pretty decent money, which makes up for the fact that the prices overall have been driven down by competition.

major accidents also are a great money maker


----------



## DareDog

mercer_me;1012318 said:


> Some Pelletier trucks.


are there any pics of that new rig they got with the 3 axles?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mackman;1012582 said:


> I have to ask you tow guys a ????
> 
> How do them tow trucks pay for them selfs??? I see them new for about 400k. My dad is an O/O and he had to get towed like 25miles loaded and the charge was 350 bucks. To me that is cheap.
> 
> I just dont see how they pay for the selfs. With just doing tows.


As far as the truck pricing, that's for like a BIG rotator and such I would say. As far as the tow bill, that isn't too far off. When I used to run the big hook it was $300 to hookup a T/T and I think... $10. per mile. Now....rollovers and accidents are a whole other scenario. I've seen invoices for up wards of $14k for recoveries. Service calls were $250 per hour. There is money to be had. It's alot cheaper if you use a service centers designated truck service as well...cheaper rates are typically pre negotiated to drive in business to that particular garage. Some larger fleets also have road plans.....sorta like AAA, but for big trucks. Bandag and a few others come to mind. There is even a bigger market in the RV world as they also require the big hook as well as service call (more frequently).


----------



## RepoMan207

Mackman;1012289 said:


> There is alot betters ones on the website but i dont think plowsite would want me posting them LOL


Nice reading material you got there Mack lol.


----------



## 87chevy

I saw a maroon Titan today. Really nice. Think they'd look sweet with a sleeper though.


----------



## Evanbrendel

heres one my dad and uncle restored its a 55 white with a 51 tank


----------



## DareDog

any more??


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;854512 said:


> Western Star 6900 XD


well that truck is owned by Pelletiers, but not the one on the show, it is owned by Pell and Pell, out of Clayton Lake and Fort Kent, I work at the dealership that sold that truck and the twin to that one, and i have worked on it a few time, nice to change the clucth one, do everything on top of the tranny standing up under the truck. Also those are not pulp trucks, they are log trucks, a pulp truck it a stright job with a self loader on it


----------



## bigbadbrad

LoneCowboy;870654 said:


> BTW, you know that Western Star is
> a. built in mexico now and
> b. owned by Diamler (who also owns Freightliner).


that's funny because all of the truck delivery drivers that come to our dealership all say they are coming from Portland, Oregon, they are not built in Mexico, not yet that is, and yes they are owned by Diamler, and sonce they have been the quality of them has gone down, just like since your macks have been owned by volvo, thats how things work nowadays


----------



## Mackman

Last time i check western star was made in Portland, Oregon


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

TremblaySNOW;876177 said:


> Here's One you don't see everyday:laughing:


where did you find the truck from "Death Race"??


----------



## DareDog

lets see some more pics!!


----------



## bossplowguy

not the fanciest rig on the road, but it will be lookin good soon....


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## albhb3

know its hit the back burner but heres one for ya


----------



## rob_cook2001

starc;1012769 said:


> Came across this looking at some rat rod pictures...


That Truck is owned by a shop about 30 miles from me. I have seen it run at our local strip when we are racing. If I remember it runs a very low 14 or a high 13.... Not bad at all for a big truck.


----------



## bighornjd

sledrider2005;854503 said:


> other view


Buck motorsports Park in Quarryville, PA right? Sure looks like it. That's about 10 miles from my house. Nice looking cabover.

Nothing fancy, but I drive this on the weekends for a buddy hauling milk. '96 T800 3406E non wastegated turbo and tuned up to around 550hp, 10spd tranny. This is the only pic I have - unloading at Rutter's dairy in York, PA.


----------



## BMB Plowing

JoeCool;854710 said:


> But this is bigger, lol. Fast has a bed truck rigged in Winnipeg a couple years ago and I did the decalling on it. It was a tandem steer but not quite this size. C500 Kenworths are pretty popular in the Canadian Oil Patch.


that's what I'm talking about!
the other trucks, the lowrider style don't look good to me at all.
I think they just look silly.


----------



## JoeCool

BMB Plowing;1142426 said:


> that's what I'm talking about!
> the other trucks, the lowrider style don't look good to me at all.
> I think they just look silly.


Lol, then you should like this one. My buddy's, he bought a new trailer and brought in my "Manitoba Talent" to decal it in Alberta, lol. Pretty slick rig, think he will be upgrading soon and looking forward to checking out his new one.


----------



## bsharp704

bowtie_guy;854371 said:


> nice ones!!!
> 
> Here is one from the 07 truck rodeo i attended.


The truck Rodeo is awesome, go to you tube and type it in. Nothing greater than watching a largecar walk the dog up a hill with 140000 behind them.


----------



## albhb3

theres something great about 10 in stacks either straight or mitred


----------



## Welderguy24

Some of the Hot Rods I've piloted, some better, some worse, should have some more pics around here somewhere......


----------



## mercer_me

Welderguy24;1146569 said:


> Some of the Hot Rods I've piloted, some better, some worse, should have some more pics around here somewhere......


Nice Ford LTL 900. Them Ford L series are a great truck.


----------



## Welderguy24

mercer_me;1146686 said:


> Nice Ford LTL 900. Them Ford L series are a great truck.


IMO, the only thing that truck had going for it was a 3406 and 13 spd, as for the rest, JUNK IT, i hate every ford like these, just miserable to drive


----------



## Welderguy24

Couple of T800's, see if i can dig up some pics of the Pete's


----------



## PlowboyVT

I took these pics a few years ago. This Autocar was waiting to bring this transformer from Bethel Vt to Williamstown Vt.. From what I was told it came in on rail. They then trucked it on I-89 to it's final destination.


----------



## bigbadbrad

as per the L series fords everyone up here says that they have strong frame rails, alot of guys like to use them for crane carriers up here, but only smaller cranes like Prentice 210's and a few barkos and tigercats


----------



## Jelinek61

JoeCool;1142892 said:


> Lol, then you should like this one. My buddy's, he bought a new trailer and brought in my "Manitoba Talent" to decal it in Alberta, lol. Pretty slick rig, think he will be upgrading soon and looking forward to checking out his new one.


Thats a sweet KW......Any pics of it hauling anything big?


----------



## brfootball45

Heres my freightliner triaxle


----------



## Mackman

Heres my Mack tri/axle


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1149500 said:


> as per the L series fords everyone up here says that they have strong frame rails, alot of guys like to use them for crane carriers up here, but only smaller cranes like Prentice 210's and a few barkos and tigercats


They do seem to make good crane carriers. Alot of guys around hear use them for dump trucks and plow trucks.


----------



## JoeCool

mercer_me;1149672 said:


> They do seem to make good crane carriers. Alot of guys around hear use them for dump trucks and plow trucks.


Good frames, reasonable pricing and parts availability was good up here so they were very popular. My first truck and was second trailer in this pic. 18 years since this this picture was taken.


----------



## mercer_me

I love them old Fords. The coolest thing about them was they never changed the interior. They are also very good looking trucks.


----------



## John Mac

89 Mack 300 hp 7 speed. 38,000 rears 18 fronts. 
Tough old truck


----------



## JoeCool

Had this for a short time. 300+ with a 12 speed, camelback, solid cab. I gutted the cab, added a big stereo, cleaned everything and sandblasted/painted bumper to taillights, added 5" straights and had a blast running it.


----------

